
The last Sears in Chicago is closing - Vaslo
https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/news/the-last-sears-in-chicago-is-closing/ar-AAzRFpI
======
anoncoward111
Sears continues to be a very interesting (and sad, for employees) "death of an
empire".

As has been said countless times now, Sears pioneered a "remote ordering
system" of sorts where pictures and specs and prices of products were
presented a la carte in a discoverable manner, and consumers simply just
placed an order by mail. Before long, the product would show up at the door,
and value was exchanged every step of the way.

Now, most consumers prefer to make these orders electronically, and through a
series of blunders and laziness, Sears is not the name consumers trust
anymore. The resulting death spiral of this company is viewable publicly, with
lots of qualitative and quantitative data readily available.

From the thousands of unemployed workers, to the shuttered stores, to the
discount sale of Sears assets and inventory, the death of Sears is a public
spectacle where a select few customers, stakeholders, vendors, and employees
are still eeking out value (revenue, a paycheck, a bargain on a washing
machine).

If you were looking to bet on Sears' failure, you missed the boat by about 10
months ago. What was left of the stock went from $15 to $2.50.

